# All-A-Cart Welding Cart Kits?



## coolidge (Apr 15, 2017)

Has anyone purchased one of these All-A-Cart welding cart kits? Here's Jody the welding tips and tricks guy welding one of these kits up.






Here's the cart/kit for an Everlast 256ext and torch cooler


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 15, 2017)

Looks like a really nice cart. Was not aware of this one until you posted.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 15, 2017)

I spent the morning browsing welding carts, the Everlast 256ext is too long for most all of the off the shelf carts, even the MetalMan heavy duty required modification and the cooler barely fits and there's no access to fill. There's some Miller's but you get into stupid money for them.

I don't have the fab tools to cut, bend, parts for something like the All-A-Cart kit. I like the idea of welding up my own cart for practice. I like how Jody used bronze brazing rod for most of it, that sounds interesting. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on one of these.

I think I'd prefer a solid through axle for the rear vs the welded stub axles so I might mod that. And probably replace the front casters with something a bit nicer.


----------



## 09kevin (Apr 15, 2017)

I really like Jody's videos! That looks like it would be a good practice/learning project. 

Kevin


----------



## Ironken (Apr 16, 2017)

coolidge said:


> I spent the morning browsing welding carts, the Everlast 256ext is too long for most all of the off the shelf carts, even the MetalMan heavy duty required modification and the cooler barely fits and there's no access to fill. There's some Miller's but you get into stupid money for them.
> 
> I don't have the fab tools to cut, bend, parts for something like the All-A-Cart kit. I like the idea of welding up my own cart for practice. I like how Jody used bronze brazing rod for most of it, that sounds interesting. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on one of these.
> 
> I think I'd prefer a solid through axle for the rear vs the welded stub axles so I might mod that. And probably replace the front casters with something a bit nicer.



I think he was using Si Bronze to TIG Braze with. It does look good when done right. Since you don't melt the base metal, heat control is big. I keep some laying around.


----------

